
Lensless, pinhead-sized camera: The Planar Fourier Capture Array (PFCA) - ColinWright
http://www.newtec.us/?p=1114
======
ColinWright
This sort-of duplicates my earlier submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2745248>

Now I've been hunting around to try to find out more since the paper seems to
have vanished, and this is the best I've found.

If you're interested, good hunting! Come back and show us what you find.

Here are some more:

* <http://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/July11/microCam.html>

* [http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode.cfm?id=pix...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode.cfm?id=pixie-camera-captures-precious-pixe-11-07-08)

* [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2011929/Micro...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2011929/Microscopic-camera-revolutionise-surgery-invented--costs-pennies.html?ito=feeds-newsxml)

As far as I can tell, the actual paper:

* <http://www.opticsinfobase.org/ol/upcoming_pdf.cfm?id=147442>

~~~
ColinWright
The actual paper in its own submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2745423>

